# 20.5.4a on Roamio



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I was told today by a tech supervisor that they are going to start rolling out 20.5.4a for Roamio's on 11/16. They told me 20.4.2b would roll out on 11/3 and it did. Like to have the QuickMode in my living room...

As far as anything else new...HA!!!!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> I was told today by a tech supervisor that they are going to start rolling out 20.5.4a for Roamio's on 11/16. They told me 20.4.2b would roll out on 11/3 and it did. Like to have the QuickMode in my living room...
> 
> As far as anything else new...HA!!!!


I think mine are still on RC releases


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> I think mine are still on RC releases


MY POST SAID 11/16. Is it 11/16 yet? No!


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

samccfl99 said:


> MY POST SAID 11/16. Is it 11/16 yet? No!


Your post also said that 20.4.2b rolled out on 11/3, but actually 20.5.2b rolled out.


----------



## tgenius (Sep 15, 2006)

This would be interesting.. my Mini is on 20.5.4a, and my Roamio is on 20.5.2b so perhaps my issues (Can't find Roamio from TiVo) will go away once that is pushed out?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tgenius said:


> This would be interesting.. my Mini is on 20.5.4a, and my Roamio is on 20.5.2b so perhaps my issues (Can't find Roamio from TiVo) will go away once that is pushed out?


I doubt it. That's the same software I'm using on both devices. All I see is network logos on the Mini, which I turned off.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

FitzAusTex said:


> Your post also said that 20.4.2b rolled out on 11/3, but actually 20.5.2b rolled out.


Shoot me for making a typo. See the other posts I made. Ridiculous TivoCommunity users. Oh I did do it. Still ridiculous because there never was a 20.4.2b or ever a 2b. People just like to criticize on here. I was just trying to give out some info I got from Tivo. It is rare they tell you IF OR WHEN AN UPDATE IS COMING.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

samccfl99 said:


> People just like to criticize on here.


Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

snerd said:


> Pot. Kettle. Black.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10696738#post10696738


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That was not criticism. It was a fact. Calling users here "ridiculous" is criticism. We all have tpyos from time to time.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I hate when my two daddys fight


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Graciousness begets graciousness.

Condescension begets condescension.

In my humble experience, of course.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> I was told today by a tech supervisor that they are going to start rolling out 20.5.4a for Roamio's on 11/16. They told me 20.4.2b would roll out on 11/3 and it did. Like to have the QuickMode in my living room...
> 
> As far as anything else new...HA!!!!





samccfl99 said:


> Shoot me for making a typo. See the other posts I made. Ridiculous TivoCommunity users. Oh I did do it. Still ridiculous because there never was a 20.4.2b or ever a 2b. People just like to criticize on here. I was just trying to give out some info I got from Tivo. It is rare they tell you IF OR WHEN AN UPDATE IS COMING.


Assuming that was a _TiVo_ supervisor, I'm surprised they would share this "rare" info with you, considering how strongly you trash TiVo here.

BTW, please note forum rule #8 about refraining from SHOUTING.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

FitzAusTex said:


> Your post also said that 20.4.2b rolled out on 11/3, but actually 20.5.2b rolled out.


Our roamio's have 20.5.2bRC1


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Is there a Priority Update Request Page for this request? Or TIVO will just roll it out to all devices in the usual fashion? Or since someone @ TIVO spilled the beans early there is no Priority Update Request Page in place yet and it will appear in few days. 

This is the most recent one I see:
https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.8

Nothing here:
https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.2b
or
https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.4a


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jkudlacz said:


> Is there a Priority Update Request Page for this request? Or TIVO will just roll it out to all devices in the usual fashion? Or since someone @ TIVO spilled the beans early there is no Priority Update Request Page in place yet and it will appear in few days.
> 
> This is the most recent one I see:
> https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.8
> ...


Someone said that the priority no matter what update was listed will still update boxes entered first to the new release


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

*"multiple Xfinity On Demand streams"* is expected to be part of the "November update," per TiVo Facebook post.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10697339#post10697339


----------



## Craig in PA (Mar 9, 2013)

Anybody get it? 11/16 is here.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

I thought they said the 17th also sometime mine came the afternoon or night on the date if one was mentioned


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Craig in PA said:


> Anybody get it? 11/16 is here.


HA!!! Earlier tonight (well, last night, now), I was trying to remember what it was that was supposed to happen on the 16th. Release of '...High Castle'? Nope. Just couldn't remember.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Could be delayed like the Amazon prime streaming was delayed on the Premiere.


----------



## jssmcarlo (Jul 21, 2015)

Just saw a tweet from Margret (from about an hour ago). Priority update page is live for 20.5.6.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Craig in PA said:


> Anybody get it? 11/16 is here.


Sorry, obviously they lied to me the other week...

They did not get the date or release correct....they were right with 20.5.2b...OH WELL...

Priority page is indeed up. Did Margret tweet when it might start to roll out???

*THANKS

Guess we need a new thread for 20.5.6
*


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

samccfl99 said:


> Sorry, obviously they lied to me the other week...


They had also posted on their Facebook page that the update would begin rolling out on the 16th. Maybe they found some last-minute bugs in the release that took them a couple extra days to fix...


----------



## jssmcarlo (Jul 21, 2015)

Unfortunately, she did not say when the update will start rolling out.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

samccfl99 said:


> Sorry, obviously they lied to me the other week...
> 
> They did not get the date or release correct....they were right with 20.5.2b...OH WELL...
> 
> ...


I imagine the person you talked to had seen some of your posts here and was having fun with you to get even.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

ej42137 said:


> I imagine the person you talked to had seen some of your posts here and was having fun with you to get even.


Another attack when it was not appropriate. I think you would be amazed at how much the L2 techs appreciate talking to someone with a brain (sometimes the L1s also, if I deem them smart enough to even talk to for very long). I usually end up waiting for a Sup on the RARE times I do waste my time calling support. I wonder how many L2 techs or people in ERT you know (ERT is hopeless and useless now, they used to be worth calling)? You are ridiculous and all the people who live on here that gave their thanks to you. Maybe I will start reporting your posts.


----------

